# Ammonia Burn From New Fish



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

I just picked up 5 6"+ RBP from a guy who...well...was a little shady. But despite his asking me about drugs and stuff I still bought them because I have wanted some P's for my Tern for a while. Anyways, they must have been sitting in the bucket for a while because they were with 3 other exodons that died on the way home (30 min drive). Also after attempting to acclimate them, I realized their water kept turning murkier and murkier. I figured the ammonia must be unbearable so I just put them right in the tank. Are these healable wounds or not? I mean I have 5 of them with the same burn on each of their eyes and tails. I hope it will heal eventually, what could help? Thanks

Here's the pictures


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

they will heal, give it time

your filtration might go into a minicylcle bc of the extra load


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

This morning they are look a lot better. Most of the burn is already gone, with little remnants. I was just worried it was permanent. Should I just let the tank cycle itself out? I have my 2 canisters (FX5 and XP4) fully loaded with media.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

It'll heal fine and your tank should cycle itself. However some daily, small waterchanges might speed up the process


----------

